# Pro Gold gun grease/lube



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has used this stuff and what your thoughts and opinions of it were if any?:smt001


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

For my carry guns, I use either a high quality dry lube such as Hornady's One Shot, or CRC Heavy Duty silicone spray. The reason is to reduce as much as possible dirt, dust, and miscellaneous debris build up in my carry guns.


----------

